# ftp server!

## section

Hallo,

Ich suche für meinen Gentoo Server einen guten und sicheren FTP Server!

Das wichtigste ist die Sicherheit.

Kann mir da jemand Tipps und vllt. erzählen welche Erfahrung er / sie gemacht haben.

Ich danke euch allen schonmal im vorraus.

Mfg,

sec

----------

## dakjo

Tu mal was anderes nehmen als ftp. Das zu meiner erfahrung.

Nimm lieber scp, sftp oder sogar webdavs.

----------

## Sandal Tolk

Naja, wie steht es denn da mit der allgemeintauglichkeit? 

Wer hat schon nen Client der mit SCP klarkommt, bzw dem anderen.... letzreres hab ich bis jetzt noch nichteinmal gehört...

@ section: was meinst du mit "sicheren" FTP Server? Soll er die Daten verschlüsseln oder nicht jeden drauflassen?  :Wink: 

Lezteres tut er eh, da der FTP Server die Systemuser nimmt und du jeden User in seinem Homedir "einsperren" kannst, somit kann nichts kaputtgehen.

----------

## bernath

Hallo sec,

Wenn du sichere FTP Server suchst, kann ich dir folgende Programme empfehlen. ProFTPD und PureFTPd sind meine Favoriten. Beide legen viel wert auf Sicherheit und sind relativ einfach konfigurierbar. Eine Alternative dazu währe noch SFTP+rssh oder SFTP+scponly zu benutzen, aber die sind schwieriger zu konfigurieren und haben schlechtere kompatibilität mit Windows-Rechnern (ich weiß es nicht, ob dies ein wichtiger Aspekt ist). Die lösungen mit SFTP sind aber die Sichersten. 

mfg,

gabor

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

vsftpd gehört zu den sichersten FTP-Servern überhaupt (wird IIRC auch von SuSe verwendet) und ist natürlich auch in Portage. FTP überträgt also alles unverschlüsselt, nimm also lieber SCP.

ChrisM

----------

## amne

Stimmt, wenns schon ftp sein muss, dann vsftpd.

----------

## sirro

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> vsftpd gehört zu den sichersten FTP-Servern überhaupt (wird IIRC auch von SuSe verwendet)

 

und von kernel.org...

vsftpd ist toll, wenn es denn FTP sein muss.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> FTP überträgt also alles unverschlüsselt, nimm also lieber SCP.

 

SFTP ist auch eine tolle Sache. Leider ist der client nicht so komfortable wie mein geliebter lftp.  :Sad: Last edited by sirro on Fri Nov 26, 2004 6:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Haldir

vsftpd kann auch ftp mit TLS, also verschlüsselter Daten- und Controlverbidung

----------

## Deever

 *bernath wrote:*   

> ProFTPD und PureFTPd sind meine Favoriten. 

 Wobei ProFTPd vermutlich oversized ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Beide legen viel wert auf Sicherheit und sind relativ einfach konfigurierbar.

 Wobei ProFTPd schon öfters Sicherheitslücken hatte. An Sicherheitslücken in Pure-FTPd kann ich mich nicht erinnern...

 *Quote:*   

> Eine Alternative dazu währe noch SFTP+rssh oder SFTP+scponly zu benutzen, aber die sind schwieriger zu konfigurieren und haben schlechtere kompatibilität mit Windows-Rechnern (ich weiß es nicht, ob dies ein wichtiger Aspekt ist). Die lösungen mit SFTP sind aber die Sichersten.

 Einfach WinSCP benutzen und FTP in die wohlverdiente Rente schicken. So klappts auch mit Windosen.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## sirro

 *bernath wrote:*   

> SFTP+rssh oder SFTP+scponly zu benutzen, aber die sind schwieriger zu konfigurieren und haben schlechtere kompatibilität mit Windows-Rechnern

 

Paperlapapp... Ein SFTP-Server ist schneller eingerichtet als ein FTP-Server (unter Gentoo wird IMO sogar per Default das SFTP-Subsystem konfiguriert), kann sogar im chroot laufen und der Zugriff erfolgt mit sftp von putty oder WinSCP auch von Windows aus Problemlos...

Ein FTP-Server hat sicher sinnvolle Anwendungszwecke, aber zum Einsatz auf Privatrechnern um ein wenig Dateien auszutauschen gibt es viel besseres.

BTW: Ich faende es klasse wenn die Webhoster mehr zu SFTP-Upload-Moeglichkeiten uebergehen wuerden. Naja, meiner unterstuetzt immerhin TLS...

----------

## amne

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SFTP ist auch eine tolle Sache. Leider ist der client nicht so komfortable wie mein geliebter lftp. 

 

Probier mal lftp fish://user@host. Ist zwar kein sftp sondern File transfer In a SHell, tut aber auch sehr brav.

----------

## Deever

Konqueror kann auch SFTP, ebenfalls mit dem Fisch in der URL.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## sirro

 *amne wrote:*   

> Probier mal lftp fish://user@host. Ist zwar kein sftp sondern File transfer In a SHell, tut aber auch sehr brav.

 

Geht leider nicht mit einer SSH-Pubkey-Authentifizierung einher  :Sad: 

Und irgendwie ist es saulahm bei mir...

Bei mir zeigt er permanent das an:

```
`ls' at 0 [Delaying before reconnect: 17]
```

EDIT: Wenn das funktionieren wuerde, dann geht (mittlerweile?) auch sftp mit lftp...

EDIT2: Auf einem anderen Rechner funktionert lftp sftp://user@host mit Passwort-Authentifizierung einwandfrei...

EDIT3: Jetzt funktioniert es auch hier mit Passwort-Authentifizierung, aber ich teste weiter bis es mit Pubkey geht  :Smile: 

----------

## bk22

Gude,

bei Gentoo ist ssh und somit auch sftp standartmäßig dabei. 

Mit rc-update add sshd default bindest du ssh fest ein, das heißt ssh erstellt seine schlüssel beim nächsten booten selbst und sftp läuft dann auch. Als Client kann ich dir unter Windows winscp (http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/winscp/winscp371setup.exe) empfehlen und unter linux sollte sftp vom firefox aus möglich sein. Ansonsten ist der Client von ssh aus dabei.

Greetz Benn

----------

## amne

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT3: Jetzt funktioniert es auch hier mit Passwort-Authentifizierung, aber ich teste weiter bis es mit Pubkey geht 

 

Sollte das auch gehen würde mich interessieren wie.

----------

## sirro

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT3: Jetzt funktioniert es auch hier mit Passwort-Authentifizierung, aber ich teste weiter bis es mit Pubkey geht  
> 
> Sollte das auch gehen würde mich interessieren wie.

 

Neuer Tag, neues Glueck?!?!

```
$ lftp sftp://sirro@geht_euch_nix_an

Password: 

lftp sirro@geht_euch_nix_an:~> ls

drwx------    0 sirro    users        0 Jan 01 00:00 .

drwxr-xr-x    0 root     root         0 Jan 01 00:00 ..

[...]
```

Auch wenn er nur nach einem Passwort fragt, einfach die SSH-Passphrase eingeben. Ich bin mir 99%ig sicher, dass das gestern nicht ging. Oder ich hab mich immer bei der Passphrase vertippt, was mir sonst nur extrem selten passiert.  :Wink: 

Der Server hat diese Einstellungen gesetzt:

```
PasswordAuthentication no

PubkeyAuthentication yes

RSAAuthentication no
```

----------

## amne

Aaaargh. Nur weil ein Passwortprompt kommt muss das nicht heissen, dass er nicht trotzdem erfolgreich mit Pubkey einloggt.  :Wink: 

Coole Sache!

----------

## sirro

 *amne wrote:*   

> Aaaargh. Nur weil ein Passwortprompt kommt muss das nicht heissen, dass er nicht trotzdem erfolgreich mit Pubkey einloggt.

 

ssh-agent? Drueckst du dann am Promt einfach Enter? 

ich war bisher zu faul den zu konfigurieren.  :Wink: 

Aber unter einem SuSE auf nem Fremdrechner fand ich das extrem praktisch einmal beim login nach einem Passwort gefragt zu werden, vorallem bei meiner langen Passphrase. *g*

----------

## amne

Nicht direkt ssh-agent, aber halt ein normaler ssh-key, den ich in .ssh/id_dsa bzw .ssh/authorized_keys2 eingetragen habe.

----------

## xces

 *sirro wrote:*   

> BTW: Ich faende es klasse wenn die Webhoster mehr zu SFTP-Upload-Moeglichkeiten uebergehen wuerden. Naja, meiner unterstuetzt immerhin TLS...

 

Ich denke, dass bereits zahlreiche Hoster SFTP oder SCP anbieten und dies nur nicht bewerben, weil der Otto-Normal-User eben nichts damit anfangen kann. AFAIK bieten das z. B. Strato und 1&1 an, also 2 Provider, die nicht unbedingt zu den Kleinsten zählen...

----------

